# salt fork



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

anybody been catching anything at salt fork


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

grab your pole and go make some casts. the fish will let ya know if they are biting . i heard there is an undercover game warden out there watching the dam area


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

under cover warde doesnt matter just fish legal. i have snagged a few fish there over the years just release them. and watch your limits. you should always have an undercove warden in you own head monitoring your own actions


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

fishinaway said:


> under cover warde doesnt matter just fish legal. i have snagged a few fish there over the years just release them. and watch your limits. you should always have an undercove warden in you own head monitoring your own actions


Amen to that!. I'm not sure why people would try to get the word out about an undercover warden on this site. We should want him to catch snaggers and overbaggers. 

BTW. Back to topic. We fished it friday in the rain. Were mostly bass fishing. Managed one 36-38" leap-released muskie, and one dink WB. SLOOOW.


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Talked to game warden at the spillway thursday evening and he wasnt happy with all the dead carp along the road to the ramp. Hooked a nice muskie on a creek chub for a minute and saw a couple people snaggin a few crappie.


----------



## BobMaloogaloogalooga (Apr 12, 2011)

Muskarp said:


> I'm not sure why people would try to get the word out about an undercover warden on this site.




Maybe it's because some people prefer to know when Big Brother is watching.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BobMaloogaloogalooga said:


> Maybe it's because some people prefer to know when Big Brother is watching.


very informative first post:S great addition to the site!!


----------

